# Algae on substrate problem



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I am a beginner with planted tanks. I have a 29 gallon with 55w AH supply light, regular gravel, 1 red sea bio CO2 generator (yeast based), Excel dosing, regular river gravel (going to mix in some flourite). Plants so far, Jungle Vals lining the back, crimum bulb, java fern, 2 crypt balansae's, some algae covered micro sword, and water lettuce. Clean up crew: 6 ottos (getting fat on algae)
Have just received dry ferts to try a modified EI dosing, will cut back to once a week due to lower plant mass and medium light.

Problem: the initial problem I had with glass algae when I got my AH supply light had deminished, since I went to 50% water changes, but after 3-4 days noticeable algae appears on non shaded gravel, which travels up the crypts and fuzzy algae also appears on the crimum bullb and vals to some extent.
I know each tank is very different, but does anybody have any experience with the algae on substrate problem? I turn up the gravel at the weekly water change but it eventually comes back.

I have a number of stem plants coming early next week to try to fill out the tank a little, bit and maybe that will help. I am also going to add some more DIY yeast. I know that a pressurized system will help, and maybe will upgrade eventually.

Am also considering using the overdosing Excel method to clean up a bit, but have been a little scared because of the fish.

Does anybody have any experience with the algae on substrate issue, or can give me some clue as to what may be happening?
thank you


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kypros,

I had a similar problem in my tank, especially during and shortly after completing the nitrogen cycle. I still have some algae show up below the gravel surface on the glass, but here is what I did.

First, I did regular water changes. I did them twice a week, 25% each time to keep my nitrogen level down. Second, constant CO2 concentration (I used two bottles changing out alternate bottles every four days) because I read that algae grows faster with CO2 levels that fluctuate. Eventually ended up with a cleaning crew of four 4 Ottos, 3 Siamese Algae Eaters, and a dozen Corys (picked up a bag of 12 at GSAS for $12). The Corys are constantly digging in the gravel, turning it over and I believe making for difficult to establish itself. I cut down on my photo period to a total of 10 hours (2-5 hour periods). Also, as the biomass (plants) in my tank took hold and started to really take off, the algae problem diminished. Lastly, I did do a modified version of the Excel treatment that Luis Navarro recommended to Erik Olson and dose daily with Excel at the Seachem recommended rate, not for the Carbon but to keep algae in check.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Roy I would appreciate it if you could repeat your excel regimen again as I missed Mr. Navarro's lecture.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kypros,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've had good luck with Excel/gluteraldehyde and with bristle nose plecos. Dan


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

IMHO I think you have fairly high lighting levels given the AH supply and what I presume are T5 lights? The fact that you are seeing the algae in non shaded regions obviously points out that your lighting is too high for the current tank conditions. For now I think you would be well advised to either lower your lighting or the photoperiod or both till your tank stabilizes and you come to terms with the algae. With all that lighting and low plant biomass, plus CO2, it seems like ideal conditions for algae. If possible, you should definitely try to plant as densely as possible. Also throw in some fast growing plants like Hornwort (leave it floating) so that it soaks up the nutrients, provides some shade to the rest of your tank, and helps you fight the algae. 

Excel is also an excellent idea and should help you fight the algae. Good luck!

Ps - Also, I don't know if once a week dosing of ferts is a good idea when you have medium-high lighting plus CO2 in your tank. From what I have read, you should definitely be doing atleast 3x a week dosing to prevent large fluctuations in nutrient levels/plant growth. That in itself could also give you trouble with algae.


----------

